# X-Factor worthless?? NOPE - FREE TRIAL!



## w_llewellyn (Dec 28, 2007)

*X-Factor Crosses the Pond!*

As some of you may know, we've introduced a revolution in the U.S. with the anabolic supplement X-Factor (arachidonic acid) - the first core Anabolic Catalyst and extremely effective natural anabolic/body-recomposition agent.. Maybe some of you know a natural bodybuilder that has been using X-Factor successfully for contest prep, or a professional-level athlete using it to improve performance.. But then again, we're very new to the U.K... maybe you don't and would like to see for yourself?

I would like the opportunity to show this site just how comfortable and effective X-Factor is as a muscle building supplement. I have no problem putting my money where my mouth is, so to speak. So if it O.K. with the site admins, I would like to offer at least three free cycles of X-Factor to readers of this forum.

Participants must be:

* Healthy and free of anabolic steroids or other strong anabolic drugs/supplements for at least 6 months.

* At least 2 years into a consistent resistance-training routine, making slow progress currently is preferred

* Willing to log your results here in an ongoing manner.

I will have some of our online reps register to handle the details, but please post in this thread your interest in testing X-Factor if you'd like, and a little about yourself and why you should be picked.

I very much thank everyone for their interest, and the forum for letting us do this if indeed it is acceptable..

Best,

Bill


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

w_llewellyn said:


> *X-Factor Crosses the Pond!*
> 
> Participants must be:
> 
> * Healthy and free of anabolic steroids or other strong anabolic drugs/supplements for at least 6 months.


Bill why 6 months?? i have not seen this on the label of the supplement ...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm interested

I've been training about 2 years - since after my leg operation to build size back up. Also work as a PT and I plan to compete at the BNBF (British Natural BodyBuilding Federation) in the teen class in July.

P.S Would be interesting to see how it helps me with my pre-comp diet as it will be first time I diet down to low bodyfat so a little scared I'm going to lose too much muscle


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

this should be interesting,

.how would you define a strong supplement[not drug]

nice offer though looking forward to see the results

thanks budgie


----------



## thevoice (May 10, 2007)

id be interested Bill, i have 4 years of training under my belt. I would keep a detailed log if picked. I am making small steady gains but would be very interested what this supplement could do in conjuction with a exelelnt diet/training/lifestyle etc


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I too am interested.

I am 35yrs old,always trained natural and still harbour ambitions of entering competition.

My training,diet and lifestyle are excellent,however,although making steady progress,i wouldn't mind a boost.

Cheers.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm the man for the freebies...

I haven't touched any gear in over 12 months............ 

I'm also father xmas and superman....but don't tell anyone cos it's a secret :wink:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

*ahem* cough cough cough Bill.....

As the 'pioneering member' who initally had the guts/gumption to request freebies from Bill I too would also potentially like to be involved. 

However I need to confer with my advisors and check it won't interact negatively with their training plans for me.

I'm an all natural trainer, who's been training for more than two years, progress is steady but I'm reaching strength plateaus on a number of lifts at about 90% of my PBs. I currently train for strength not hypertrophy, but would certainly be interested in a supp which could provide a hypertrophic response to my strength training.

Plus I'm a nice guy and I fill in as the local comedian when Raikey isn't here


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

robsta9 said:


> I'm the man for the freebies...
> 
> I haven't touched any gear in over 12 months............
> 
> I'm also father xmas and superman....but don't tell anyone cos it's a secret :wink:


PMSL :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Possibly interested... but as AH said in the other thread, I *am *a fat bloke who finds it fairly hard to stick to a strict diet...


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Bill why 6 months?? i have not seen this on the label of the supplement ...


You still didnt answer this question!

I also would like to be considered if you are going to give away free trials with this product, the only thing is i am a bit skeptical on supplements and their effectiveness so if i was to be chosen i would give an honest review on if it works or not!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> You still didnt answer this question!
> 
> I also would like to be considered if you are going to give away free trials with this product, the only thing is i am a bit skeptical on supplements and their effectiveness so if i was to be chosen *i would give an honest review on if it works or not*!


Which is what most people should be doing lol you don't have to be skeptical to post an honest review.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id be interested too.

I have been training for over 30 years.

Id like some free-bee's too, that way I can sell them and make a profit just like you Bill....lol

Also, I love the extra inflammation in my body making my joints stiff, consitpation, skin rashes, bodyfat gain, Chronic Fatigue, Poor or restless sleep, difficulty awakening or grogginess upon awakening, brittle hair, thin brittle nails, Dry, flaking skin, higher blood pressure, etc.

Oh wait, that has more sides that gear:doh:.....Never mind then.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> Id be interested too.
> 
> I have been training for over 30 years.
> 
> ...


lol love the sense of humor hacks  here have a drink on me :beer1:


----------



## w_llewellyn (Dec 28, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Id be interested too.
> 
> I have been training for over 30 years.
> 
> ...


I just received your very polite and complimentary PM (yes, I was surprised) asking to be considered as a tester. I appreciate your interest Hackskii, but don't think given how strong your opinions are that you would be entering into this with the right frame of mind. At the very least, I would like to give the cycles to people that haven't made their minds up one way or the other about AA, and just want to give it an honest try.

I don't want you to take offense.. There are a lot of interested parties already, and I just don't think a log from you (or I for that matter) would be viewed as unbiased at this point.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> *ahem* cough cough cough Bill.....
> 
> As the 'pioneering member' who initally had the guts/gumption to request freebies from Bill I too would also potentially like to be involved.
> 
> ...


Okay I've just checked with my advisors, and the AA would fit in nicely with my reviewed training and nutrition.

Should I be picked, my training programme will remain the same as it currently is (I was expecting to move onto a new training cycle...) for the 50 days of the AA cycle, with the only changes of late being some corrections to diet and a modification to my Pre/Post Workout Nutrition Protocol.

So in essence what I'm saying is, as my diet and training are in order, as you state is required for this supplement to work, I would expect to be able to gain the 7-15lbs in 50 days as you stated previously.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

w_llewellyn said:


> I just received your very polite and complimentary PM (yes, I was surprised) asking to be considered as a tester. I appreciate your interest Hackskii, but don't think given how strong your opinions are that you would be entering into this with the right frame of mind. At the very least, I would like to give the cycles to people that haven't made their minds up one way or the other about AA, and just want to give it an honest try.
> 
> I don't want you to take offense.. There are a lot of interested parties already, and I just don't think a log from you (or I for that matter) would be viewed as unbiased at this point.


Yah, I wanted to try it mainly to see if there were any sides associated with AA supplementation.

For the record I have always respected you and some of the heavy hitters over the years, I have nothing personal against you what so ever.

I can say we have differing views on this subject, as you can see I can become quite passionate about this perticular topic.

It is probably better this way anyways as my joints do tend to be chronically stiff to the point where I have to do extra warm-up sets to train some times, I suspect 30 years of training might have something to do with this.

Or quite possibly the 2iu of GH I take a day.:doh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Bill why 6 months?? i have not seen this on the label of the supplement ...


bump for my question Bill??


----------



## w_llewellyn (Dec 28, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> bump for my question Bill??


I want to make sure it will work for you, and your gains are not held back by insufficient hormone levels or a rebound from another strong product.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

w_llewellyn said:


> I want to make sure it will work for you, and your gains are not held back by insufficient hormone levels or a rebound from another strong product.


Thats a fair point Bill and just what i thought is this said on the label of the product?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Id be interested but i have had gout in the past and im not sure if this product would bring it on again........ but would definately be interested, it owuld help keep me focused


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

not so many natural's on this board then


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Natural???????? whats that LOL


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

thestudbeast said:


> not so many natural's on this board then


Im a natty.

But too much of a pussy to try out a relatively new product. 

Will be interesting to see the guys results who do get picked tho


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

I am interested.

I have been training for over 10 years and have been making progess over the years with the goal of maximum mass and size...all naturally - never been on steroids.

I am 5ft 8in and weigh 203lbs. And have a clean diet, and a healthy lifestyle.

I would be prepared to keep a detailed log as required.

.


----------



## HouseOfPainUK (Dec 23, 2007)

Im very interested in trying X-factor.

Abit about me:

Im 26, 250lb. Been training for over 10 years. Good diet and am vegetarian. log my training and food/supplement intake as standard so wouldnt be hard to keep a detailed log of this.

Im interested in arachidonic acid metabolism and how this supplement would improve my gains and strength even.

Before x-factor hit the market iv been trying to get the effect from supplementing large amounts of desiccated liver tablets later to realise they have to be `fatted`.

Oh well hopefully you will give me the chance to try out the real deal x-factor.

Would be good to personally put the claims to the test.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump for Bill...


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

w_llewellyn said:


> I just received your very polite and complimentary PM (yes, I was surprised) asking to be considered as a tester. I appreciate your interest Hackskii, but don't think given how strong your opinions are that you would be entering into this with the right frame of mind. At the very least, I would like to give the cycles to people that haven't made their minds up one way or the other about AA, and just want to give it an honest try.
> 
> I don't want you to take offense.. There are a lot of interested parties already, and I just don't think a log from you (or I for that matter) would be viewed as unbiased at this point.


Hold your horses mate!

Hack's is a twin, his brother posts here too, they train the same and even eat simmilar. I shall not insult your intelegence by explaining the value. As for unbias......... well send one of the x-factor and one a placebo. FYI you under estimate his integrety..... ask anyone round here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

We are exactally 214 pounds each this morning too, he even has a journal on his bodybuilding site that I can start one there as well (he tracks his progress).

Both have daughters (1), both work at the same place (same stress), have the same diet, like the same music(like this matters lol), and for the most part are the same strength.

Oh, we are identical twins and everything is the same.

No better method of trial with the exception that it would be a limited group (2).....lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> We are exactally 214 pounds each this morning too, he even has a journal on his bodybuilding site that I can start one there as well (he tracks his progress).
> 
> Both have daughters (1), both work at the same place (same stress), have the same diet, like the same music(like this matters lol), and for the most part are the same strength.
> 
> ...


Bump for Bill...


----------



## jjohn (Jan 12, 2008)

LiverSupport, Paramaniac, and AH24, send me your address, and we will send you one cycle of X Factor for a log. You will have to post at least 3 times a week. If you are not able to do this, please let me know and I will select someone else. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump: did anything ever come of this? I don't see any logs here...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have heard nothing.

I have not even heard of any guys getting the goodies.

Strange, I wonder if they were ever sent, maybe just to give the appearance of something to save face?

Not sure............


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone get anything?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Woops....only just seen this post lol

PM sent with details so let's see what happens....knowing my luck a sh1t load of spam or something!

Ahh well, worth a try I suppose - I'll post up if I hear anything.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

As above,only just seen this

Details sent.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Let me know if he contacts you guys.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't beleive you guys didn't bite their hands off.

X Factor is 15lbs of muscle in a bottle.... :rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TH&S said:


> Can't beleive you guys didn't bite their hands off.
> 
> X Factor is 15lbs of muscle in a bottle.... :rolleye11


So, that is a short 5 week cycle then eh mate?:doh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> So, that is a short 5 week cycle then eh mate?:doh:


Nope... 15lbs in a day.... :rolleye11


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

So no replies yet then?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I will give my opinon of this thread through the medium of easy listening...


----------



## jjohn (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah24 and Paramaniac have sent me their addys, but I was waiting on Liversupport. Sorry I can't PM back to you guys, I don't have enough posts. I will send these 2 immediately, and you guys should get it shortly.

I got the addresses February 19th, sorry, but I can't send it before you send me your address!!! I will send the address to the MN office today.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jjohn said:


> Ah24 and Paramaniac have sent me their addys, but I was waiting on Liversupport. Sorry I can't PM back to you guys, I don't have enough posts. I will send these 2 immediately, and you guys should get it shortly.
> 
> I got the addresses February 19th, sorry, but I can't send it before you send me your address!!! I will send the address to the MN office today.


I sent liversupport this link in a PM, he should contact you.


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

Ive just sent a PM to jjohn with my address.

Thanks.

.


----------



## jjohn (Jan 12, 2008)

I got the addys. We are out of stock and expect to get the XF at the office in about 2 weeks. Once we get them, we'll ship immediately. Thanks!


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

jjohn said:


> I got the addys. We are out of stock and expect to get the XF at the office in about 2 weeks. Once we get them, we'll ship immediately. Thanks!


Thanks - im looking forward to this.

.


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone got their trials containers yet? - ive not received mine.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nope


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

and that makes 3!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol are you really that surprised?


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Lol are you really that surprised?


Have admin heard anything from MN?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He did say that they were out of stock.

Probably had to fill the back orders first then he would ship as it would not be priority as those that got picked would get them for free.

Plus, the shipping by boat is far cheaper but takes 3 weeks to get there.

That would equate to about 5 weeks and it has not been that long yet.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Update.

Sent jjohn a PM.


*jjohn*

MN Head Rep

*Re: UK muscle.co.uk*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParaManiac*

Hello jjohn.

Can you please update myself and others,from the above site,as to when X factor will be dispatched as promised.

Thanks,all the best.Para(Glenn)



Yes sure. We just got our stock back, and it will ship this week









Sorry for the delay man.


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks - appreciate the update.

.


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello again all,

Anyone got their X-Factor yet? I havnt got anything from them??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ParaManiac said:


> Update.
> 
> Sent jjohn a PM.
> 
> ...


3.5 months later?

Anything?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

hackskii said:


> 3.5 months later?
> 
> Anything?


Fook all,blokes a w8nker Scott


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

lol they really showed all us doubters hey????????

I'm so impressed :whistling:

looks like they decided their product was rubbish also.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> lol they really showed all us doubters hey????????
> 
> I'm so impressed :whistling:
> 
> looks like they decided their product was rubbish also.


Spot on SB.

Glad it didn't arrive after doing more research into it - no good for us natties


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

TBH US companies are crap at shipping free stuff out of the US. They don't like to because they realise how much they have to spend on shipping just to maybe convince a few folk to use their overpriced product.

I know where JJohn hangs...I could PM him about this if you guys like?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Ziricote said:


> TBH US companies are crap at shipping free stuff out of the US. They don't like to because they realise how much they have to spend on shipping just to maybe convince a few folk to use their overpriced product.
> 
> I know where JJohn hangs...I could PM him about this if you guys like?


Done that mate,see previous page,seems he is just a bellend


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

:lol: Indeed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh hell, he posted this post to defend his product against our little heated debate.

I probably was a little hard on the guy, I do like him and his writings, but debating if excess AA is a good thing or a bad thing to the body short term or long term, we may never know.

I still stand with my position that excess AA in the body is not conducive to good health, in fact eliminating this with the use of fish oils in my opinion is a good thing for better health and insulin sensitivity.

I would suggest some inflammation is good during or post exercise, but adding it to the diet might not be the healthiest thing.

Sadly this does give the appearance that they dont want us to find out that it wont give as much muscle as originally suggested. Now I am suspecious if it actually works at all.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Oh hell, he posted this post to defend his product against our little heated debate.
> 
> I probably was a little hard on the guy, I do like him and his writings, but debating if excess AA is a good thing or a bad thing to the body short term or long term, we may never know.
> 
> ...


The problem is that a lot of UK guys are straight shooters, for a company to give out stuff for review they better believe in it as many on this board would call them out if its BS. Much easier to give it out to some US teenagers and have them shout about how great it is. Infact if you would slap every teenager you see in the gym Scott as they have probably given a dodgy review at some point, if not they'll be guilty of something anyway


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But if it worked then the product would sell itself, it would be the biggest thing since creatine.

If it worked and they gave it out for free, then all they would need to do is find someone to stalk it in the UK and they would be making bank.

This is common practice for busting into a market already flooded with tons of worthless products.


----------

